# '09 Camaro Vs. GTO



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

OK, I've had my Goat since Jan 29, 2005 and it was love at first sight, we've had some great times and by far has been the best car I have ever owned. I love the feeling of putting the hammer down when getting on to the freeway, how my rearview mirror has a way to make objects very small very quick (still haven't found a solution to this problem, not even here on this forum).

I mean, I still get people telling me wherever I go that I have a sweet a&& ride. Just last night, the valet told me my car was beautiful as the roar of my Flowmasters made everyone look to see what was pulling up. But I present you savvy members a question. What about the Camaro? How will it compare to the true love of my life?

I will be the first to admit that my true desire was to buy a camaro (although I was too young and stupid to have one), but when GM stopped making them I turned to Pontiac to quench my V8, Horsepower thirst. Now it's coming back, and I like everything about it. I like that I can get the SS for about the same price as the Goat and has a few more bells and whistles than the GTO. 

I am seriously considering trading my baby in for the younger, sexier, newer and shinier little lady on the Chevrolet Showroom. But will that even become a reality? Being that the Big 3 are facing serious financial problems, will GM still bring out their next generation Camaro? What if they have to file for bankruptcy? What happens then?

I know that during these tough economic times this is really a silly question, and one that really shouldn't be entertained in light of all the people that are going through some horrible times. But let's escape reality for a bit and dream about what could be.

:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

The new gen. Camaro will be released. GM went through 3 years of teasing Camaro lovers and if they were to let back now, god help them with financial problems.... as a matter of fact this may be the car that is going to get them out of the financial hole they are in. As for comparison, Its a nice car, but still nothing against the Goat IMO. I actually like it better than any of the Mopar concepts.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GM has already spent too much money to not release the camaro. And the way things are going they might limit or discontinue it again so they can make more s*** boxes that get 2mpg more than a camaro to meet new cafe standerds that will probably be proposed by government. All the government can see is that american automakers have large suv's and trucks. And for some reason ignorant people and a lot of them in the governing positions somehow think everything foreign is superior and wonder why gm isnt competing... competeing with what? All they have to do is open their eyes and move the escalade out of the way and they can see that gm has more cars that get better gas milage than most if not all foreign automakers(that is why they can afford to build so many large trucks because the current cafe standards allow them to) they are about to release a full electric car what else do they want? I dont think they will be happy until we are all buzzing around in a briggs and straton powered rubbermaid box derby car. So yes! If you want that new Camaro and if it makes you happy you better get it while you can and hold on to it because they may be very rare in the future. But for me, Im keeping my GTO. Im happy with it, i get a thrill everytime i drive it. I love my GTO and wont trade it for anything!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

_the Lure Of The New Camaro Is Sweet But The Gto Is Soo Special. I Came As Close As Signing The Papers To Trade For A 08 Bullit Mustang And I Am So Happy Today With My Decision To Stay With My Gto.
Wonder How The Challenger Sales Are Doing? I Still Don't See Them On The Roads.
Anyway, I Will Certainly Pull Into To My Local Chevy Dealer For A Looksie When The Camaro Lands But I Have No Desire To Trade._


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

btchplz said:


> OK, I've had my Goat since Jan 29, 2005 and it was love at first sight, we've had some great times and by far has been the best car I have ever owned. I love the feeling of putting the hammer down when getting on to the freeway, how my rearview mirror has a way to make objects very small very quick (still haven't found a solution to this problem, not even here on this forum).
> 
> I mean, I still get people telling me wherever I go that I have a sweet a&& ride. Just last night, the valet told me my car was beautiful as the roar of my Flowmasters made everyone look to see what was pulling up. But I present you savvy members a question. What about the Camaro? How will it compare to the true love of my life?
> 
> ...


I also really enjoy my 05 GTO and I have been thinking about getting another ride.Don't think I will trade in my GTO because they are kind of rare . For sure the new Camaro will be out but who knows if it will make it past a 2 or 3 year production run plus I am not a big fan of the Retro look. I guess I will wait till they hit the show room floor and give them a look. With the 1st few shipments of them you can be sure that the Dealers will be commanding top dollar. Think I will just wait a little while and let the dust settle before I make up my mind.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> _the Lure Of The New Camaro Is Sweet But The Gto Is Soo Special. I Came As Close As Signing The Papers To Trade For A 08 Bullit Mustang And I Am So Happy Today With My Decision To Stay With My Gto.
> Wonder How The Challenger Sales Are Doing? I Still Don't See Them On The Roads.
> Anyway, I Will Certainly Pull Into To My Local Chevy Dealer For A Looksie When The Camaro Lands But I Have No Desire To Trade._


The Challenger sales around here are piss poor. The Dodge / Jeep dealer that I use for my 08 Sahara has one and its sister dealership has 2. They have been on the lot for a while. They carry a sticker price of 43,500.00 for the SRT8 plus sales tax and the added GASS GUZZLER tax. With the claimed 13 MPG on the hiway I don't think too many people will buy in to them


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> _the Lure Of The New Camaro Is Sweet But The Gto Is Soo Special. I Came As Close As Signing The Papers To Trade For A 08 Bullit Mustang And I Am So Happy Today With My Decision To Stay With My Gto.
> Wonder How The Challenger Sales Are Doing? I Still Don't See Them On The Roads.
> Anyway, I Will Certainly Pull Into To My Local Chevy Dealer For A Looksie When The Camaro Lands But I Have No Desire To Trade._


Sorry to Hijack the thread, but I had a friend who was considering the Challenger R/T until he test drove it. He said it handled more like my wife's charger than my GTO  And they wanted 40k for it (although that was the first couple weeks it came out)

As for the Camaro, it looks great! The SS will have an MSRP of 31,000 according to chevy's website... So when I see that I always ask... For the cost difference of selling/trading in, what could I do to my car? 

ls2gtom122

I want a camaro too, but I know I would be disappointed when I trade in my GTO and $10k or more for a car that feels nearly the same.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The only car I would trade my GTO in for is a C6 Z06. All that other retro crap out there will never take the place of my goat even if I am slightly loyal to GM products as far as sports cars go.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The only car I would trade my GTO in for is a C6 Z06. All that other retro crap out there will never take the place of my goat even if I am slightly loyal to GM products as far as sports cars go.


:agree

The retro look is getting old and tired. After seeing a million updated retro Mustangs and about 2 million PT Cruisers, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

If the PT cruziser had a srt8 model with a hemi and someone chopped the top on it, threw some flames and some crager ss wheels on it, it might be something to own. Still would never trade in my goat for it. OH YEA! WHATS UP BOYS!? I'm back!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

_:agreeWELCOME BACK PAUL_


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome back! I personally would never trade in my goat for a camaro since they are rare too since they were only released here for 3 years. I do like the new camaro and am considering buying one in the second year of production after prices come down and gm works out all the kinks on it but would not trade in my goat for one. I owned a camaro before i love it but its something about the GTO nameplate that would prevent me from trading it in for any camaro. The nameplate has been around longer, has a little bit more prestige than the camaro nameplate, and not to mention that it is the original American muscle car. For those reasons, I would not trade in my GTO for a new camaro or any other car. Grant it the new camaro is nicer and has more hp but then again its newer and of course it would it be since gm has been working on it for a couple of years. If gm were to bring over a new GTO I'd rather get that cause it would be a higher end car like it always has been and most likely aways will be. Even if i don't get that camaro I'd probably buy another GTO for old times sake to add my garage with my other g-body cars.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I can agree with most of the comments made and yes it will be hard to let my baby go. And I agree, dealers will be marking up the Camaro an enormous amount much like they did with the GT500. So the smartest thing to do, and this will be hard to do because there is so much emotion behind acquiring a brand new vehicle, is to wait at least 6 months after they debut, and use the economic situation to your advantage and negotiate with that dealer that has had that brand new Camaro on their lot from the beginning.

I have also dreamed of keeping my Goat and making her a garage baby, and purchasing the Camaro as my daily driver, but this would be in a perfect world, I have neither the ability to afford such a transaction, nor the talent to convince my wife to support such a selfish desire. (Specially since we have a baby on the way).

So I can either keep my 72K miles 3+ year old first love with only 2 yrs left to pay her off, or start all over again with a brand new Camaro. Can't really decide until I test drive the Camaro, see how it handles and see if the extra 20 ponies can knock my socks off.

I still remember the first night I drove my Goat home. I went from a 160 HP Nissan Altima to a 400 HP Screamin Demon. HUGE difference , and I really doubt the Camaro will have that affect on me.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh yeah, and to add to the Challenger SRT8 question. I have seen a few out here in the Los Angeles area. I met one on the freeway, reved a little to show him I wasn't intimidated but no go. I've seen the all black, and the retro orange. I really like that color on the challengers.

But I have to admit they look very heavy and hard to handle. They might be great for a quarter mile run, but definitely not too quick on Mulholland Drive. (All you L.A. members know what I am talking about)


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

btchplz said:


> ...my 72K miles 3+ year old first love...


Man I thought I had a lot of miles on my GTO at just over 43K. I bought mine on March 25, 2005. Guess I need to get out and put some miles on it. I do have an '04 Maxima SL as my daily driver though.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

btchplz said:


> Oh yeah, and to add to the Challenger SRT8 question. I have seen a few out here in the Los Angeles area. I met one on the freeway, reved a little to show him I wasn't intimidated but no go. I've seen the all black, and the retro orange. I really like that color on the challengers.
> 
> But I have to admit they look very heavy and hard to handle. They might be great for a quarter mile run, but definitely not too quick on *Mulholland Drive. (All you L.A. members know what I am talking about)*



I was up there with the goat yesterday night, beautiful view of Universal Studios up there.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Man I thought I had a lot of miles on my GTO at just over 43K. I bought mine on March 25, 2005. Guess I need to get out and put some miles on it. I do have an '04 Maxima SL as my daily driver though.


I guess mine has low miles on her. Bought her new in Jan 05 [ it is a 05 ] and I just hit 13,000 miles


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Mine is a 05, I am the second owner, it's been referbed. LOL see pictures. Shs's in mint condition now, LOWET can back me up on that, it just hit 43k and sits in the garage and only comes out on weekends. Since it was the first real snow of the season, the car will be coming apart, and alot of new stuff being added plus polishing up the paint in the engine compartment. It WILL NOT see the road until late march early april. Those Chargers are no match for the GTO. My car with just a tune took one hard that was trying to race me and egg me on for about 10 min when i gave in and smoked his ass. He was trying too keep up but with no success. The only problem was that he was a Connecticut State Trooper. It was 2am and I coming home from a local hole in the wall. His boy up the road caught me. They let me go, with no ticket or anything but asked me to get me and my car off the highway so i dont get a DWI. I called AAA for a Flatbed. I WAS LUCKY! CT has alot of them as police cars. I now work for Motorola and work with alot of police departments around the state and I try to egg them on to race. They look at me and laugh till I tell them what I have. It sucks that we can outrun the charger, and the crownvic, but never be able to outrun the Motorola. Bastards. But the cops are good sports about it.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, I know my goat is getting up there in mileage. But she is my daily driver and I have lot's of fun with her on a regular basis. I really don't abuse her, never redlined her, and I always change my oil on time. 

WOW!! 13K miles huh? I couldn't say I agree with babying her that much, these cars are meant for driving, but I guess it makes sense if it's not your daily driver.

ARAMZ - I think I may have met you once at one of the L.A. cruises a couple years ago, is your Goat yellow? If not, we should go hit the hollywood hills one of these days.

Maybe once I pony up the money for suspension. Our goats aren't the best on those windy roads. At least not stock. But Shhhhh. . . . . don't tell anyone.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

btchplz said:


> Yeah, I know my goat is getting up there in mileage. But she is my daily driver and I have lot's of fun with her on a regular basis. I really don't abuse her, never redlined her, and I always change my oil on time.
> 
> WOW!! 13K miles huh? I couldn't say I agree with babying her that much, these cars are meant for driving, but I guess it makes sense if it's not your daily driver.
> 
> ...


Actually mine is Cyclone Grey Metallic, and I got the car this year. We really should have a cruise up there, nice drive through Mount Olympus.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> Mine is a 05, I am the second owner, it's been referbed. LOL see pictures. Shs's in mint condition now, LOWET can back me up on that, it just hit 43k and sits in the garage and only comes out on weekends. Since it was the first real snow of the season, the car will be coming apart, and alot of new stuff being added plus polishing up the paint in the engine compartment. It WILL NOT see the road until late march early april. Those Chargers are no match for the GTO. My car with just a tune took one hard that was trying to race me and egg me on for about 10 min when i gave in and smoked his ass. He was trying too keep up but with no success.  The only problem was that he was a Connecticut State Trooper. It was 2am and I coming home from a local hole in the wall. His boy up the road caught me. They let me go, with no ticket or anything but asked me to get me and my car off the highway so i dont get a DWI. I called AAA for a Flatbed. I WAS LUCKY! CT has alot of them as police cars. I now work for Motorola and work with alot of police departments around the state and I try to egg them on to race. They look at me and laugh till I tell them what I have. It sucks that we can outrun the charger, and the crownvic, but never be able to outrun the Motorola. Bastards. But the cops are good sports about it.


Hey Buddy, How are you. I can't wait to get a chance to play with a few Challengers and the new Camaro when it comes out. 

Yep, your car looks factory fresh, you take good care of her

So what do you have planned for the GOAT this winter


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

btchplz said:


> Oh yeah, and to add to the Challenger SRT8 question. I have seen a few out here in the Los Angeles area. I met one on the freeway, reved a little to show him I wasn't intimidated but no go. I've seen the all black, and the retro orange. I really like that color on the challengers.
> 
> But I have to admit they look very heavy and hard to handle. They might be great for a quarter mile run, but definitely not too quick on Mulholland Drive. (All you L.A. members know what I am talking about)



I drove one. Heavy handling,and has ugly interior. The GTO runs better

DID anyone see NBC last night. They did a story about GMs problems and they showed a road test of several new Camaros at their test track in Aussey land. Drivers said they did not like the feel of the body flex and roll when going in and out of corners. Plus they said for a V/8 , the car felt a little sluggish when they got on the gas from around 50 MPH. Dale Earnhart JR drove one. He did not seem very positive about it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Lets keep our GTO's-they may wind up being the only real deal from the factory.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Lets keep our GTO's-they may wind up being the only real deal from the factory.



I agree. Plus with the GTO, there are not too many of them out there .

If the Camaro sales live up to GMs expectations, the streets will be flooded with them just like the Mustang .The Challanger will never be a good sales item unless MOPAR drops the price down to about $34,000.00 for the SRT8. Right now there are a few SRTs for sale in my area with asking price of 43,500.00.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, for the price of the SRT8 I'd rather look for a slightly used Vette.


----------

